# Since when is Darbar Sahib called Harmandir Sahib?



## Garry D (Jul 26, 2020)

Clearly a brahmanical hijacking, since when is Darbar Sahib called Harmandir Sahib? Darbar is a place where a king resides whereas a mandir is a place where stone idols are worshipped. I want a clear answer, since when the word "harmandir" been stuffed up our mouths? The day is not far when these brahmanical fanatics will claim Darbar sahib as some hindu mandir in future just like Babri Maseet.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 27, 2020)

probably just after the Martyrdom of Guru Arjun Ji when Prithi Chand took over control...thus Guru Hargobind Sahib ONWARDS NONE of the Sikh Gurus were allowed entry there....later when the Sikhs were declared Enemy of the State and had rewards on their heads Dead or Alive...the Nirmalas/Udasis took over and established not only their terminology, bhagva nishan shaibs, and even IDOLS, and established their Maryada which continues till today due to the Nirmala sampardaiyees known as Taksals, deras, Nanaksarees, Rarrewallahs etc etc etc.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 27, 2020)

Read Dr Karminder Singh Dhillons excellent treatise on the subject: The Hijackers of Sikhi availabe on this site as well as at www.sikhivicharforum.org.


----------



## Garry D (Aug 7, 2020)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> probably just after the Martyrdom of Guru Arjun Ji when Prithi Chand took over control...thus Guru Hargobind Sahib ONWARDS NONE of the Sikh Gurus were allowed entry there....later when the Sikhs were declared Enemy of the State and had rewards on their heads Dead or Alive...the Nirmalas/Udasis took over and established not only their terminology, bhagva nishan shaibs, and even IDOLS, and established their Maryada which continues till today due to the Nirmala sampardaiyees known as Taksals, deras, Nanaksarees, Rarrewallahs etc etc etc.


Thanks for input Gyaniji. Good to hear other like minded people who actually care about history. More needs to be done to expose this "insidious" hijacking. Another example is adding "Dev" with Gurus' name. I hope somebody will find this thread while searching google looking for answers.


----------



## Logical Sikh (Aug 12, 2020)

Garry D said:


> Thanks for input Gyaniji. Good to hear other like minded people who actually care about history. More needs to be done to expose this "insidious" hijacking. Another example is adding "Dev" with Gurus' name. I hope somebody will find this thread while searching google looking for answers.


it has been discussed online many times...... several times on this forum and I'm sure many times on others too ....
So To "expose this insidious hijacking" on a large scale, one needs to talk abt this in their local communities...... But Nobody is willing to get beat up for it?


----------



## Garry D (Aug 18, 2020)

Logical Sikh said:


> it has been discussed online many times...... several times on this forum and I'm sure many times on others too ....
> So To "expose this insidious hijacking" on a large scale, one needs to talk abt this in their local communities...... But Nobody is willing to get beat up for it?


Don't know mate. I looked up on google punching in various sikh forum tags but could not find an answer. Can you please post a link where this question has been discussed before?


----------



## Logical Sikh (Aug 18, 2020)

Garry D said:


> Don't know mate. I looked up on google punching in various sikh forum tags but could not find an answer. Can you please post a link where this question has been discussed before?


don't hv the links now sorry, hv seen this topic discussed various times here and there in different threads


----------



## swarn bains (Aug 23, 2020)

i HEARD A KATHA BY JATHEDAR OF AKAL TAKHAT SAHIB ON u TUBE. HE SAID THAT TWO RAKASH FOUGHT EACH OTHER AND THE EARTH WAS CREATED IN THE MIDDLE OF THEM. HE SAID IF YOU WANT TO KNOW FURTHER READ PURAN. BABA NANAK SPENT ALL HIS LIFE GETTING THE WORLD OUT THESE MYTHS AND NOW THE HEAD OF THE SIKH SOCIETY WANTS TO GO BACK TO THE SAME OLD RITUALS. sHAME ON THE WHOLE SIKH WORLD WHO DO NOT OBJECT TO THESE SILLY REMARKS. IF THE SCHOLARS THINK THIS REMARK OF MINE IS WORTH WHILE, PLEASE SHARE IT AND GET RID OF OF SUCH STUPID BANARSI PUNDITS  LEADERS.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 24, 2020)

swarn bains said:


> i HEARD A KATHA BY JATHEDAR OF AKAL TAKHAT SAHIB ON u TUBE. HE SAID THAT TWO RAKASH FOUGHT EACH OTHER AND THE EARTH WAS CREATED IN THE MIDDLE OF THEM. HE SAID IF YOU WANT TO KNOW FURTHER READ PURAN. BABA NANAK SPENT ALL HIS LIFE GETTING THE WORLD OUT THESE MYTHS AND NOW THE HEAD OF THE SIKH SOCIETY WANTS TO GO BACK TO THE SAME OLD RITUALS. sHAME ON THE WHOLE SIKH WORLD WHO DO NOT OBJECT TO THESE SILLY REMARKS. IF THE SCHOLARS THINK THIS REMARK OF MINE IS WORTH WHILE, PLEASE SHARE IT AND GET RID OF OF SUCH STUPID BANARSI PUNDITS  LEADERS.




he forgot to mention where these 2 raksh fought? since earth wasnt formed yet??


----------



## Logical Sikh (Aug 25, 2020)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> he forgot to mention where these 2 raksh fought? since earth wasnt formed yet??


Probably in nothingness


----------

